# Got out at last, found the crappies!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Me and a friend took advantage of the nice 83 degree weather and went after dinner. Caught on minnows in seven feet of water..


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Those are some tanks!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the 83 degree weather would be awesome. the crappie are a nice bonus. we've got some time before we see 83 degrees here in Indiana.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They were some good sized ones. A couple were over 12 inches long.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Those Bass,,, not so much,,,, BUT THOSE TANK CRAPPIE!? omg,,,,,
Now you have my interest!

It's 32* right now,,, water is still froze in the bird bath
Thanks Jer ;>)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Those Bass,,, not so much,,,, BUT THOSE TANK CRAPPIE!? omg,,,,,
> Now you have my interest!
> 
> It's 32* right now,,, water is still froze in the bird bath
> Thanks Jer ;>)


I did catch a five pound bass on a minnow, but she got released..No grease bath for bass. I got about ten nice fillets to fry tonight. Hush puppies and fried taters and slaw! Trying to talk her into a pig pickin' cake...lol You know Mary, she's got to be in the mood to bake...Hope everyone is doing ok up there..
Wouldn't mind some walleye fillets to go with them. She just got home from the store. Brought a couple pounds of jumbo shrimp, so in the grease they go.Trying a new seafood breader mix from my boys at House Autry, it's got coarse corn meal in it, makes the fish crunchy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> I did catch a five pound bass on a minnow, but she got released..No grease bath for bass. I got about ten nice fillets to fry tonight. Hush puppies and fried taters and slaw! Trying to talk her into a pig pickin' cake...lol You know Mary, she's got to be in the mood to bake...Hope everyone is doing ok up there..
> Wouldn't mind some walleye fillets to go with them. She just got home from the store. Brought a couple pounds of jumbo shrimp, so in the grease they go.*Trying a new seafood breader mix from my boys at House Autry, it's got coarse corn meal in it, makes the fish crunchy!*



Tell Marry Hi,,, From Donna! "Stay Safe"

We always add some corn meal, & or just use the Italian spiced PANKO,,,, we love the crunch, specially on those THICK JUICY WALLEYE fillets! lmbo,,, ;>)
Ya,,, I wish there was an EASY way to give you guys a bunch of these eye fillets,,,, 
specially when this 'Erie' season is getting really close.

lol,,, keep those Southern slob 'PAN-FISH' pics coming!
Someday,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Big one.13 inches.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I know that was fun.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Doboy said:


> It's 32* right now,,, water is still froze in the bird bath
> Thanks Jer ;>)


Quite a difference from couple days ago. If i didnt have to work i would have been out fishing in the wind.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Big bream Steve caught. Almost forgot...


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

NOW your talkin' that's one heck of a 'GILLIE!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

So what state is this in? Did I miss something?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Don I think it's N.C. he's from Thomasville,N.C.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Fish caught in the Haw River, about 2 miles up from where it empties into Jordan Lake. Yes, North Carolina.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Big bream Steve caught. Almost forgot...


that fish looks like a football player. it has padded shoulders. sure would like to have about a half dozen right now. would make a good meal for the wife and me.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Steve caught it, so he ate it..lol. I wanted the crappie more so we split them up 15 each. Bluegill are good, but not as good as crappie in my estimation.


----------

